# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  S3D 3.01 Long Pauses - Makerfarm 12"

## adamfilip

Just tried S3D 3.01 and so far im getting very long pauses (5 sec) between moves
not sure whats going on.

anyone else experience this?

----------

